# Non-updating sigs...



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi Guys,

As you know I posted code for those wishing to use our personalised Xmas MonTTe Carlo or bust! sig strips over the Christmas period. As it is past 12th night I have updated all these individual sig strips in the Photobucket account I use to host them. I have kept all the individual filenames the same as the Xmas strips and just updated the images so each user has nothing to configure or change themselves.

However, even though I have deleted all the 'snow' images from said Photobucket account many are still showing on the forum! Is there anything at your end that can be refreshed to reflect the changes I have made without having to re-submit the image code to each individual?

Thanks for any help.

Cheers

rich


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Noone of the sig images are stored or cached by the forum software. Just down to the individual pc to check for the updated image. Ctrl + F5 for a hard refresh on the pc usually sorts it, not sure about Mac.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Just had a look through the MC thread, all the sigs I can see in there have no snow on them


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Nem said:


> Just had a look through the MC thread, all the sigs I can see in there have no snow on them


Thanks Nick, must be my machine then... :lol:

Cheers mate, Happy New Year.

Rich


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Nem said:


> Ctrl + F5 for a hard refresh on the pc usually sorts it, not sure about Mac.


In Safari on a Mac you hold down the Shift key whilst hitting the refresh button... 

Cheers

Rich


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > Ctrl + F5 for a hard refresh on the pc usually sorts it, not sure about Mac.
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > Ctrl + F5 for a hard refresh on the pc usually sorts it, not sure about Mac.
> ...


No you dont - you hold down the cmd(apple) button and press refresh(r). :roll:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Nem said:
> ...


 :lol:

Well there is also Shift Command R which is Force Repaint which is the equivalent of what I posted above but using the button in Safari's menu bar... :wink:

You need to have the Debug menu action enabled to use it though.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

jammyd said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Nem said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Rusty, I was nearly down your way yesterday/today for work, but the weather got in the way, so I stayed @ home and did the work... next time I am looking like heading your way I will let you know


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

jammyd said:


> Rusty, I was nearly down your way yesterday/today for work, but the weather got in the way, so I stayed @ home and did the work... next time I am looking like heading your way I will let you know


Okay mate, that's cool. Can you gimme notice so I can get an air ticket outta here? :wink:

Seriously mate, do that. We can have a beer. 

Cheers

Rich


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Nem said:
> ...


Actually Kev you're right. I just tried it and your method is much better. 

Cheers

Rich


----------

